# Uber vehicle list



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.driveubernyc.com/vehicles/full-list/

NYC Uber Vehicle list


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

One thing to note is that if you're wanting to drive in New Jersey, there's a lot more wiggle room. If your car isn't listed, just email support.


----------



## Driver311 (Aug 12, 2014)

Is there a car list for California?


----------

